# error loading pcanywhere



## scottrob10 (Aug 8, 2007)

on an xp machine, when you boot up a message says an error loading unknown pcanywhere driver. pcanywhere works but is flaky. I have uninstalled pcanywhere and reloaded but get the same results.


----------

